# My Blue Diamond Rhom Update



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

*December 2010*





*April 2011*


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice fish


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

he always hides so this is the best I can do


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Be patient, eventually he will go out... very nice P you got!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks









In the last video, you can see that next to the gill there's a blueish/purpleish coloration


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cool P sir


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

He is looking good B


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like he is getting a nice thick hump too


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

looking good man !


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks guys, I feed him almost everyday to try to get as much growth as possible, I feed him shrimp as his staple diet and also tilapia, other fish fillet, catfish, chicken n beef once in a while and platys once a month


----------

